# Work in Australia



## Samra (May 6, 2013)

Hello All,

I have been working in UAE from past three years as an IT Estimation Engineer and Procurement Manager and my Husband is working at Barclays as an Assistant team Leader in Retail Loans department.
We have plans of moving within the next coming year and are looking for good opportunities in Aus. 
If you can guide me through the process like how exactly can we get a job there, visas, and hows it living there and average salaries, and whatever you think we should know before planning to move there..!

Appreciate your assistance.

Regards,


----------



## Xeroxeen (Jun 21, 2013)

I also want to know on IT job opportunities in Australia


----------



## ndlianke (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi, I am in the process of applying for migration visa to Australia, most probably Perth. If anyone who is currently living in Perth now and have some information to share with me, would like to know how is the IT job opportunities (Software Engineer, or something related) in Perth?


----------



## rakhee (Jun 11, 2013)

ndlianke said:


> Hi, I am in the process of applying for migration visa to Australia, most probably Perth. If anyone who is currently living in Perth now and have some information to share with me, would like to know how is the IT job opportunities (Software Engineer, or something related) in Perth?


Where u from?


----------



## ndlianke (Jun 12, 2013)

rakhee said:


> Where u from?


 m from Malaysia.


----------

